# DNR Offers Sale of State-Owned Land from Land Review Project



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Oct. 17, 2008 

Contacts: Ed Meadows 517-373-1240 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Offers Sale of State-Owned Land from Land Review Project 

State-owned land in 28 counties is being offered for sale as a result of the Department of Natural Resources review of state-owned property. Counties with parcels offered for sale by sealed bid auction include Baraga, Gogebic, Houghton, Luce, and Ontonagon.

The auction is part of the DNRs Land Consolidation Strategy, an on-going review of all state-owned land that is outside the boundaries of a state park, forest, game area, or recreation area.

Information on the auction, and other land available for purchase, the terms and conditions, and how to submit a bid, are available at: www.michigan.gov/landforsale.

Parcel information, bid forms, and offer to purchase forms are also available upon request to the Office of Land and Facilities, P.O. Box 30448, Lansing, MI 48909-7948, or by calling 517-373-1240.

Bids on the parcels to be sold by auction must be postmarked by Monday, Dec. 1, 2008. The bid opening will be Wednesday Dec. 10, 2008 at 9:30 a.m. at the DNR offices in Lansing. 

Parcels are available by auction in the following counties:

&#9679; Baraga - 4 parcels in Covington Township; 17 parcels in Spurr Township; six parcels in LAnse Township; one parcel in Arvon Township; two parcels in Baraga Township 

&#9679; Gogebic - one parcel in Bessemer Township; two parcels in Wakefield Township

&#9679; Houghton - 14 parcels in Laird Township; five parcels in Portage Township; two parcels in Elm River Township; one parcel in Stanton Township; one parcel in Torch Lake Township; one parcel in Calumet Township; one parcel in Osceola Township

&#9679; Luce - one parcel in Pentland Township

&#9679; Ontonagon - one parcel in Rockland Township; one parcel in Matchwood; two parcels in Bergland Township; one parcel in Ontonagon Township; one parcel in Ontonagon Village

Several parcels in Baraga County have frontage on Otter, Sturgeon, and Peshekee rivers, Lake Superior and numerous inland lakes. There are several remote parcels north of Craig Lake State Park. In Houghton County there are forested properties on a variety of inland lakes, including Torch, Rice, and Otter lakes and the Elm River. These parcels are isolated from other state lands and the funds from sale will be used to acquire replacement property.

A residential property on 2.5 acres in Beaver Creek Township in Crawford County is also offered for sale. The four bedroom home with detached garage is within walking distance of Higgins Lake and North Higgins Lake State Park on King Road. It was formerly used as a residence at a training center and is no longer needed for that purpose.

Additional parcels are available for direct purchase in the following counties: Alpena, Berrien, Branch, Calhoun, Cass, Charlevoix, Chippewa, Clare, Dickinson, Gladwin, Kalamazoo, Lake, Livingston, Macomb, Mason, Midland, Oakland, Oceana, St. Clair, Van Buren, Washtenaw, and Wexford. These parcels were previously offered by sealed bid auction. Information on these parcels will be posted at: www.michigan.gov/landforsale under Land Sales and then listed by county under Parcels Available for Purchase. 

Funds from the sale of state-owned parcels go into a fund from which the DNR can purchase additional recreational land. The proceeds from the sales of these surplus lands do not go into the states General Fund.

The land consolidation process has helped the DNR refine our land management strategy, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. The response from our stakeholders and interested publics has been a great assist in helping us meet our goal of consolidating state-owned lands. 

Every seven months since 2004, the DNR reviewed a group of counties to determine which parcels would be disposed of and which would be retained. These parcels are outside of the new dedicated project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests. 

This comprehensive review will ensure that we are maximizing outdoor recreation opportunities for Michigan citizens, said Humphries, and, at the same time, help us become more effective natural resource managers. 

The state reserves aboriginal antiquities and may reserve mineral rights on the parcels being sold. The DNR recommends all purchasers do their own research as to suitability of the parcel for the purpose intended, and conduct a personal inspection of the desired parcels. The DNR makes no representation or claims as to fitness for purpose, access, condition or restrictions.

Additional parcels will be sold by a sealed bid auction held in the spring of 2009. Information will be posted at www.michigan.gov/landforsale when available.

More information on the DNRs Land Consolidation Strategy is available on the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr under the Land Consolidation Strategy link on the home page.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

